# Ultimate BOV and trailer?



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I was looking through some police magazines the other day on my break, came across an ad for this:

Tactical Protector Vehicle from Oshkosh Defense

And for a trailer, how about this:

ICPS


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

Pretty cool, but I'd need to win the lottery to afford that.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Interesting. F550 chassis but I guess all that armor requires it.  Personally, I would prefer manual lock-out hubs and a transfer case w/ a shift lever. Guess I'm just old school but I like it simple.  
Trailer is different but I would want something like the Coleman E-3 or this knock-off from Forest River-

*Discount RV Sales - Metro Atlanta, GA

Probably other manufacturers have something similar but that's what they sell around here.  Something like this behind a Jeep or my truck would let me get waaayyy back in the woods if I wanted to (and in relative comfort). :2thumb:

Tim


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Tim - I have the E1 (Evolution E1) trailer. Overall - I am not really pleased with the build-quality of the trailer. I had to re-weld a bunch of the joints, the rivets holding the canvas in place popped free, so they were replaced with stainless-steel nylock nuts and bolts. The weight of the trailer is significant - tongue-weight is insane, it isn't really balanced out very well at all.

It also doesn't have decent storage space - I had to make a 2" receiver and put it on the back just to haul the outdoor stuff (BBQ, stove, grey-water collector, etc).

If I could find someone that wanted to buy it, I would probably sell it off and then start the hunt for something else again ...


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Naekid, sorry to hear about your camper. I've had 3 Coleman pop-ups (2 new and 1 used) over the years and never had a minutes trouble out of them. As far as me buying one, that probably won't happen.  As we progressed thru the years (and campers) , we wound up w/ a 5th wheel camper. Very nice and plenty of room and it spoils the wife rotten.  Problem is unless we are already moved to N. Ga. when TSHTF, I don't believe I'll be trying to tow that big of a trailer if we have to BO. :gaah:

Tim


----------

